# Tarmac Comp vs. other Tarmacs



## Knightrider7 (Feb 21, 2014)

How different is Tarmac Comp from the higher end Tarmacs? I see it has 9r carbon which I assume is a bit heavier. If I do mainly hilly riding and some centuries (several thousand miles/yr) wouldn't this still be a good bike? Keep in mind I've been riding an aluminum/carbon Trek for 9 years...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

First, its a very good bike. It may in fact be considered a great bike and the best value in a higher end carbon road bike today. The Pro and top of the line Sworks framsets will be slightly stiffer and fractionally lighter but they may not even have as smooth a ride if that is your objective. I would say for the vast majority, that bike is just fine and a MAJOR improvement over the Trek. Get it and you will see.


----------



## Knightrider7 (Feb 21, 2014)

Great, thank you for your reply, roadworthy, much appreciated! 

Cheers!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Knightrider7 said:


> Great, thank you for your reply, roadworthy, much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers!


Btw, if you aren't very flexible, consider a Roubaix...what I ride. It is a very fast bike...I ride in the A group....but has a bit more compliancy than the Tarmac. I ride centuries with many of my friends on slammed Tarmac style bikes and 60 miles in, I am the fresher rider, I believe in part because of the bike. The Tarmac by contrast is more of a pure racing bike. Yes, you can do centuries on it. At least test both at your local bike shop if dropping a couple of grand for new bike.
Have fun.


----------



## Knightrider7 (Feb 21, 2014)

I test rode the Tarmac, loved it. Also tested a Madone 4 and a Domane 6. Liked both but the Tarmac felt tighter and a bit more responsive. I'm still pretty flexible so the position feels fine on the Tarmac. This will probably be my last non-endurance kind of bike as, apparently, I continue to age...Thanks again for your replys!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Knightrider7 said:


> I test rode the Tarmac, loved it.


This says it all.


----------



## Knightrider7 (Feb 21, 2014)

bought the Tarmac Comp, by the way and I love it. Need to used to the seat though. Riding Solvang Century in 2 days..Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy riding!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Knightrider7 said:


> bought the Tarmac Comp, by the way and I love it. Need to used to the seat though. Riding Solvang Century in 2 days..Thanks for the feedback!


Saddle's are personal preference. The Toupe that comes on the bike is a great saddle, actually I'm getting one for my Roubaix. Give it a few rides (6-10 rides of at least 15 miles each) before deciding on replacing the saddle. Just make sure to use a good cycling short.


----------

